# Rocking Horse build-WIP-FINISHED.



## Paul.J (8 Feb 2008)

Started making my latest Rocking Horse this week.It's been about 4 years since i made my last,strange how you forget things when they are not done on a regular basis.
Had the timber delivered from Whitmores who were very helpful,and will use again if needed.
Timber is 3" thick Tulipwood for the main body,and 1-1/2"Beech for the legs.All will have to planed down to size,with some re-sawing of the Tulipwood for some of the body parts.
I'm afraid it looks as though there will be lots of piccys so i hope you don't get too bored with it,as it will probably go on for a few weeks.So here goes :roll: 

*Click on images*
This is the timber.
The Tulip was originaly a 13'x12"x3"piece but i had it cut in half.
Then i marked all the body parts out and cut this into smaller more manageable sizes.




This is the Tulip planed and been marked out ready for cuttting on the bandsaw.




Head been cut out.




Then i cut a 10 degree angle on the back of the head to give the effect of the head been pulled to one side.




Set the 12" sander to 10 degrees to get a nice flat surface.




Then i drilled 2 10mm dowel holes in the middle.




Placed the dowel markers in the holes.




Then placed head centrally on the neck to mark the corresponding holes,which are then drilled out.




Put plenty of glue in holes and on surface.




Then clamped the head to the neck,after checking first that i had a good join.




Then marked out the ears on an off cut.
The ears are 12mm thick so they were cut on the bandsaw to thickness.




Then the ears were also glued and clamped in position.




The head as now dried and i have been carving it,i will post piccys of this tomorrow.Looking good so far :shock:


----------



## Waka (8 Feb 2008)

Paul

Looks really good, how long did it take you to get to this point?


----------



## PowerTool (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do this post,Paul - have been fascinated by the construction of them since I first saw your earlier (very excellent) finished ones.
Looking forward to following the rest of it.

Andrew


----------



## Karl (8 Feb 2008)

Paul

I'm really looking forward to this project - i've been thinking about making one for my daughter for the last few months. So keep the pics coming.....

Cheers

Karl


----------



## RogerM (8 Feb 2008)

Keep it coming Paul. I've fancied making one of these for ages but was totally intimidated by the ones you posted in an earlier thread.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the comments  
I will try and keep the piccys coming but as proved in the past with these wips,i seem to get carried away with what i'm doing and forget to take the pictures,but i will try and do my best with this one :roll: 

*Waka wrote*
how long did it take you to get to this point?
I have just spent a few hours a day this week on it to this point.
I need to plane down the rest of the body parts and the legs.
But at the moment i am just concentrating on getting the head right.
Will post piccys of head later on.


----------



## gwaithcoed (9 Feb 2008)

Excellent Paul, I too am looking forward to the next pics- keep them coming,

Alan.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2008)

Right as promised here are the photos of the head at the carving stages.
Started carving Wednesday,again just doing a little at a time and checking all the time that all looked o.k.
After unclamping mark a center line all round the head,mark in where the eyes will go,and drill a 20mm recess about 6mm deep using a spade end drill,the point will give you a reference point for the center of the eye, making sure you keep them parallel.
Using cardboard templates,mark in the nostrils,and the ears.
You will also need to mark in the jaw bone,this is done free hand following the full size drawing,if you use the drawings.
Clamp in vice,and to bench when needed and start carving taking your time.

This piccy shows the amount of angle the head will have when fixed to the main body.




Take as much waste out from the ears by using a coping saw.




This is the head after a few hours carving and rasping.
Blend the ears parts into the face and create it's eye brows.
You will soon start to see how much you need to take off as you carve away.




Starting to sand the gouge and rasp marks out.




Not far off finishing now.Just need to refine some of the detail round the mouth,nostrils and ears.




That's me now upto date for this week.Will post the prgress next weekend.
Forgot to say that this is a medium size horse :roll:


----------



## CHJ (9 Feb 2008)

Like it so far Paul, the low key explanation belies a lot of hard work by the looks of it, hope the green machine is not pining.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Feb 2008)

Head looks excellent,Paul - and very realistic  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (9 Feb 2008)

Thanks Chas/Andrew.
Hopefully i should be starting on the body this week  

*CHJ wrote*
hope the green machine is not pining.
Yes i'm afraid it is Chas,but i am still waiting for those support legs :roll: 
So doing the horse now is taking me mind of it.
Though i will have 2 posts to turn for this project


----------



## Paul.J (20 Feb 2008)

Just a quick update on the horse,not that i've been able to do much to it in the last week or so.
Ordered the accessory set for the horse,this includes all the leather and brass fittings needed,including real horse hair mane and tail,saddle,stirrups,swing irons and brackets,glass eyes,rosette,all the nails and pins needed,and the bridle which as you can see from the piccy i needed to make sure the Bit fitted correctly in the horses mouth.
Just had to take a little more off the mouth so the bit fitted nice.
Also put the eyes in,temporarily with Blu tac just to bring the face to life a little,and to make sure that they are also in line with each other.These will eventually be fixed in using a filler.
Now that the head is more or less finshed  i can now concentrate on preparing the timber for the body.

I should also mention that all the card templates used for marking the parts out are from a full size drawing of the horse.

Bridle fitted on head.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Feb 2008)

Accessory kits sound much more comprehensive than I would have expected.
Looking better all the time  

Andrew


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Feb 2008)

That's looking great, Paul.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Feb 2008)

While at Yandles I noticed a rocking horse very much lik the ones that you make there for sale at something like £1200. Checked the label but it wasn't your name on it :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2008)

Thanks Paul  

*Bodrighy wrote*
While at Yandles I noticed a rocking horse very much lik the ones that you make there for sale at something like £1200. Checked the label but it wasn't your name on it 
If only :roll: 
You will find that there are a lot of makers copying the same design Pete,me just been one of them


----------



## Paul.J (22 Feb 2008)

Had a good day yesterday getting all the main body parts planed up and cut to size,as you can see the timber was cut into smaller sized pieces,which were previously marked out with the card patterns.

Here are the pieces part planed so i could mark out the parts needed and then were cut down to the minimum sizes,saved planing all the extra wood.




These are the finished thicknessed pieces.Sizes from 2-3/4" down to 1-3/4".The 1-3/4" pieces having been re-sawn on the table saw first then on the bandsaw.




Here are all the parts for the main body cut to size to form a box.
Lower body,upper body,body sides and ends.
The lower body will have to have angled recesses cut out at each corner to take the legs.I will show this when i come to it.




Here i am marking out the two larger neck muscles,note the arrow on the pattern to show which way for the grain to run.
There are two smaller ones to follow.




And the parts been cut out on the bandsaw,just leaving the mark line showing.The bottom of the neck pieces will be sanded flat for when it is all glued to the upper body part and the head.




As in this piccy,though this is just to show how it will look.




Now i can start gluing all the upper body parts togehter,starting with the head and neck been marked for two dowels,same way as the head and neck were glued together.This is fixed central on the upper body part so mark center lines on the on both pieces.




All four holes marked and drilled ready for gluing.




Head and neck clamped down onto the upper body part.




Today i hope to have all the parts glued together and then i can start getting the legs ready for fitting  
Hope you like it so far.


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2008)

Really galloping along nicely *Paul,* glad you are getting some shop time at last.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Feb 2008)

Things are going really well,i'm glad to say :shock: just get the feeling that it's going too well,if you know what i mean.
Had another good day.

Started off by making a jig for the neck muscle blocks to go through the thicknesser to get them nice and flat,after been re-sawn yesterday.
Don't worry i put Raffles,the spotty dog spark out in his w/s bed,out the shop when i started planing.It is a bit noisey for him:roll: 




Then glued and clamped them on to the horses neck,after making sure they were flat on both sides.
Must get some decent clamps :roll: 




So while that was drying i started on the legs.
Made sure i could get all four out before i started planing the Beech nice and flat.Planed it down to 1-1/4"




Re-marked them out again ready for cutting out on the Bandsaw.




And here are the four cut out.




Now the larger neck muscle was dry enough to put the second,smaller neck muscle on.




Also started on the lower body section which hold the four legs.
The front ones been angled at 5 degrees,and the back ones at 8 degrees.This is to splay the legs to give it good clearance of the stand,and for strength.
I managed to get the two front ones on the bandsaw,and one of the back ones,but had to cut into one of the back ones from the side and push it through to the outer edge,then i chiseled the rest out.If you see what i mean.
My bandsaw wouldn't tilt to the 8 degrees to the left.




So all in all it's looking good me thinks.I should get it all together next week all been well,and then i can start carving the body


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Feb 2008)

That's looking really nice, Paul.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## PowerTool (22 Feb 2008)

Looking better all the time  
Very interesting build to follow.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (26 Feb 2008)

Now i am starting to get nearer to doing the main bit of carving on the body and legs,i have now swapped the bench position with the tablesaw in the shop,so glad that they are both mobile.
This will now give me more room to handle the whole horse when it is all assembled,which isn't far off now  

Started off by marking and cutting out the last four pieces,which are the front and rear leg muscles.
These were cut from off cuts of the resawing,and managed to get all four from the one piece  all 1/2" thick.
Again note the arrow on the card for the grain direction.




All four leg muscles cut.




Now i have turned my attention to the legs.
These need to be thinned slightly just below the knee area,back and front,before been fixed to the horses body.It's easier doing it this way.
I was using an old wooden spokeshave with a curved face.




This is just showing the amount taken off.




Here are all four legs shaped ready for fitting to the lower body.
Just got to drill and counterbore two holes in each for fixing with screws.
When they are fixed i also need to plane off the angle which will be on top of the legs when fixed to the lower body.


----------



## Gary M (26 Feb 2008)

Paul.J":2pzkx3i8 said:


> i seem to get carried away with what i'm doing and forget to take the pictures,but i will try and do my best with this one :roll:


I know what you mean Paul   
Looks like a lot of hard/time consuming work involved there. 
So who's the lucky recipient going to be ?? 
Cheers, 
Gary.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Feb 2008)

*GaryM wrote*
So who's the lucky recipient going to be ?? 
It is actually for a friends,friends Granddaughter.
I've got till June to finish it,but it will be finished early and kept at my friends house till the time is ready.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Feb 2008)

Managed to get the legs fixed on.
These were fixed with glue and two 2-1/2" screws in each leg,after i made sure that they were fitting well into the cut out recess.
All four legs sat flat :shock: 




Then i planed :shock: the top of the legs flat and level with the lower body top surface.




Then glued and clamped all four leg muscle pieces on.
These were held in position with a couple of nails while i got the clamps on.The nails will be pulled out when the glue as dried and the holes filled.




So i should next be able to get the middle section fixed on and the top body on so it will all be fixed together


----------



## wizer (27 Feb 2008)

:tongue9: =D>


----------



## CHJ (27 Feb 2008)

Moving along quite quickly Paul, your accuracy at marking and cutting is making a tricky task look easy.


----------



## PowerTool (27 Feb 2008)

Looking good,Paul:I see it's true - "you can never have too many clamps".. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (28 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the comments.
You are right Andrew.*You can never have enough clamps*
I will just have to get some decent ones.Though these have served me well  

Finally got the all the horse assembled today :shock: 

Started off by gluing the middle section together.Making sure i kept it as flat and even as possible,to save on the planing.




Then planed both sides flat/ish ready to take the lower and upper body sections.These are drilled to take a couple of dowels each side and glued.




And here is the horse fully assembled.





Now comes the back breaking part of having to lift it when all the carving starts :roll:

So that's it for now.Hooray i hear you say.
I will just post the odd piccy now and then to show how the shaping takes place.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Mar 2008)

Got back on the Horse again yesterday,not literally :lol: for a few hours,so just an update.

Put my jaw extensions in the vice.These help to hold the horse nice and secure while it's been carved.The horse is held in the jaws by the middle body while the head rests on the bench.




Jumped the gun a bit here.You need to mark center lines all round again,mark in where the rump is to be sawn off,and mark the belly area central.This is to show the the widest part of the horses belly.




Here you can see how the two neck muscle blocks are shaped into one,and how i will eventually round them into the front chest area.




Here you see the difference in both sides of the neck muscles,which will be symetrical when finished,i hope :? 




Click on images.


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Mar 2008)

That's looking great, Paul. A lot of work :shock: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2008)

Shaping up nicely now Paul, must admit when I saw it at the glued up stage I did not envy you the ensuing shaping chores.
However you seem to be moving at a fair pace and with far more confidence than I would have.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Mar 2008)

*PaulChapman wrote*
That's looking great, Paul. A lot of work  

Thanks Paul.Yes a lot of work,and blisters  but very rewarding when it's complete 

*CHJ wrote*
must admit when I saw it at the glued up stage I did not envy you the ensuing shaping chores. 
Neither do i Chas :roll:


----------



## woodchip (9 Mar 2008)

That head is just awesome Paul, fantastic work.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Mar 2008)

Thanks *Woodchip*  
Here is the progress i've made so far.
Started rough shaping the body,losing all the square corners,blending all the muscle blocks etc into each other.You can now see also how the stomach area is shaped,and the chest area.
Will hope to have the body shaped and finished next week,all been well :roll: 





Click on piccy.


----------



## CHJ (14 Mar 2008)

Aye-Up *Paul*, it'll be out the door if you give it a chance.

Looking great.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Mar 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
Aye-Up Paul, it'll be out the door if you give it a chance. 
I was hoping to get it finished for todays Gold Cup Chas :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (14 Mar 2008)

looking good paul


----------



## PowerTool (14 Mar 2008)

Looks more realistic with each update,Paul  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (24 Mar 2008)

Thanks Chris.

Well here is the horse at it's latest stage,sanding :roll: 
Didn't get as far as i thought with it but it as sanded up well just using 40-60 grit paper,and with a little more shaping along the way.I won't be using Gesso so a smooth finish is required on the wood.
It is almost ready for it's first coat of paint,primer,but i will wait till it is a little warmer for that.
So next stage will be to fit some temporary hoof rails to mark out where the permanent ones will fit on the hooves,mark and cut out the position for the giant staples to hold the stirrups on,and then start turning the pillars for the stand   some turning at last.



 Click on piccy.


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Mar 2008)

That's looking quite stunning already, Paul.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2008)

Quite an advancement Paul, hope you are not running short of abrasives :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (24 Mar 2008)

Thanks Paul/Chas  
*CHJ wrote*
hope you are not running short of abrasives
I think i might just have have enough Chas


----------



## tenpin (26 Mar 2008)

Paul

that is stunning =D> 
absolute beautiful piece of work..


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2008)

Latest update on the horse.
Have now completed all the carving i think :roll: and filled in where necessary,bound to be something somewhere along the line.

Have now drilled a 25mm hole right through for the tail to fit,cut out the recess for the main to fit.
This was just marked 25mm back from the ears and then marked the length of the main,to a depth of 1/2" x 3/8" wide.


 

Cut the recesses for the large staples that will hold the stirrups.
These were marked by using the cut outs that are in the saddle,then i used a 3mm drill for the pilot holes.




And finally cut out the hooves to take the temporary hoof rails.
These will now stay on to protect the hooves fron being damaged.


 _click on images_

Just got to give it it's final sanding before painting,though the first coat will no doubt show up some blemishes.Then fix the eyes in.


----------



## CHJ (29 Mar 2008)

Those curves are flowing nicely now Paul, looks like you have quite a good finish without any endgrain fuzz, do you seal the wood with anything before painting?


----------



## Paul.J (29 Mar 2008)

Thanks Chas.

*CHJ wrote*
do you seal the wood with anything before painting?

I just use a primer Chas.
First coat usually mostly gets sanded off.Then it will have another coat.
Then 2-3 coats of primer again sanding well between coats,then a gloss coat,then all the finer detail is applied like the eye lashes,teeth,ears,nostrils,dapples,and then a clear coat of varnish to finish  
Just hope i've still got a steady hand :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (29 Mar 2008)

Looks great,can't wait to see the finished thing  
Be interesting to know how many hours it takes from start to finish - I'm guessing at "lots" :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (2 Apr 2008)

Latest update.
I'm glad to say that things are moving along quite nicely.Surprise surprise :shock: 

The horse as now got it's first coat of primer.This usually shows up any imperfections that i have missed but am glad to say that there were only a few  
I will give it a coat of undercoat,rub that down,then i will fix the eyes in,which will be painted over.




This coat will be rubbed down with a finer grit paper,and so in through the coats.




So while i was waiting for the paint to dry i started to get on with the two pillars.Some turning at last  
I have used 4"x4" planed,which ends up at 3-3/4".
This i feel gives a stronger,more stable :lol: pillar.




And here are the pillars turned.Not quite finished.I will remount them nearer the time of completion.


 _Click on images_

Now it is time to start on the rest of the stand,which i can be getting on with while the paint is drying  
Hope you like it so far.


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2008)

A real smoothie Paul, has the customer chosen a colour/breed theme?

Dapple Grey, Palomino, Chestnut, Appaloosa perhaps


----------



## Paul.J (2 Apr 2008)

*CHJ wrote*
has the customer chosen a colour/breed theme? 

Dapple Grey, Palomino, Chestnut, Appaloosa perhaps

Yes Chas.It will be a Dapple grey finish,with black main and tail.
Same as the others i've made.
Seems to be a popular choice


----------



## Paul.J (6 Apr 2008)

Started on the stand now which as you will have noticed from the pillars will be made from Pine.

Here are the boards i will get all the parts from,which are 8"x1-1/4".
Just got to plane the 2 hoof rails,and the top rail down to 7/8",and cut the rest to length.




And here is the stand with pillars showing how it will rughly go.
Just got to chamfer some edges drill some holes,sand it nice and smooth,assemble it and then varnish.


 _Click on images_


----------



## Paul.J (10 Apr 2008)

Latest update on the horse is-

that i have now glued the eyes in using a two part filler and managing to get the eyelids by squeezing the eye in just enough for the filler to squeeze out creating the eyelid,just need to sand it carefully without scratching the glass eye :roll: 




Then i turned my attention back to the stand.Thought i'd do all the routing and sanding before i start to give the horse it's final coats of paint.
I finished off the two pillars on the lathe,and cut the tenons down leaving about 6mm over.
Cut all the stand parts to size,bevelled the edges,with a router where needed and sanded nice and smooth.
The two cross pieces were glued and screwed to the bottom rail,with the two pillars placed in to keep the two pieces central to each other.
Sorry for the lack of piccys here,but the stand is the part where you have to move quick with the glue up as there are eight wedges to be knocked into the pillars,which will be shown later when finished,so it all gets a bit hectic :roll: 

Here i am drilling one of the four holes that will take the pillars.Two in the bottom rail and two in the top rail.I used a 35mm forstener bit for this.




Here i am sawing two slots to take the wedges in the pillars.




And here is the stand assembled.
I will just give a quick coat of varnish to keep it clean ready for it's final coats,when it's dried.


 _click on images_

Then i can have a good clean up of the shop to get rid of as much dust as i can,ready to paint the horse


----------



## PowerTool (10 Apr 2008)

Eye looks good,stand looks good.
Horse looks good.

Looking forward to seeing the finished article all painted  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2008)

Looks like someone will be keeping a careful eye on the paint job *Paul*.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Apr 2008)

Thanks Andrew  

*CHJ wrote*
Looks like someone will be keeping a careful eye on the paint job Paul.

I am quite looking forward to the paintwork Chas,even though it's been a while :shock:


----------



## Paul.J (16 Apr 2008)

Just another update on the Horse  

Sanded the stand down and gave it a coat of varnish.
This will now be left until i finish painting the horse.




The horse as now had three coat of primer/undercoat,rubbing down between coats with finer paper.
This piccy shows it's final fourth undercoat which was an 80/20 mix of undercoat and gloss.This will leave a smooth finish,no brush marks,i hope.




And next will be the top coat of Grey gloss which i will mix  
So not far to the finishing line now :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (24 Apr 2008)

This weeks update on the horse.
Finally got the top coat of Grey on the horse.
This was mixed by using some of the Black and White paint that was bought to paint the horse.So a pale Grey colour was required.




Here is the Tak kit that you need to finish the horse off.
So i needed the dappling pads to do the dappling,and also the swing irons were taken out.




Here is the paint and a dappling pad.I use an old tile to put the paint on and dab the pad with to take most of the paint off the pad on to the tile till you get a lightish grey for the dapples.




Here is the horse all dappled and all the rest of the features painted in.
Red paint for the inner ears,nostrils,around the outer eye and the mouth,and white paint for the teeth.The red was also used to seperate the teeth.




Also cleaned and painted the two swing irons while i had the black paint out,as you can see in the background.


 _Click on images._

So i will give this a couple of days to dry properly before applying the two top coats of varnish.
I can now finish the stand off,by rubbing it down and also giving that it's last coat of varnish.
Then it will be on with the mane and tail,saddle and brassware


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2008)

Looking good *Paul*, I am impressed with the dappling.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Apr 2008)

Thanks Chas  
Yes the dappling turned out quite well,though i did do some practicing before i put them on the horse :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2008)

Before putting the final coats of varnish on the stand,i thought it best to drill all the holes required for the swing iron brackets.

Here is one of the steel bearing plates fitted.
These go under the swing irons and save the timber been worn away.




This is one of the brass swing irons brackets.
These are bolted down to the top rail.Drilled with a 6mm bit.
There will be a smear of grease applied here when it is finally assembled.




Here is what it will look like assembled.


 _click on images_

Just gotta varnish and wait for it to dry :roll: 
So while this is happening i can put all the tak onto the horse


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Apr 2008)

Looking good, Paul - not far to go now  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2008)

*Paul Chapman wrote*


> not far to go now


Yes Paul.It will be finished this week  
Managed to put all the Tak on now so more piccys to follow


----------



## Waka (29 Apr 2008)

Great job Paul really looking forward to the completed horse.


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2008)

*Paul,* how's Raffles _(the dog)_ dealing with the new housemate during house training?

*Waka*, having had a sneak preview myself you are in for some eye candy.


----------



## Paul.J (1 May 2008)

Thanks for the comments  

*CHJ wrote*
how's Raffles (the dog) dealing with the new housemate during house training? 
I thnk old Mister Raf was a little jealous to start,i think he must have thought we'd brought a horse home with us :lol: 

Not far now.
Here is all the Tak to be fitted :shock: 




As you can see the workshop as now been moved to the living room :shock: 
Started putting all the leather work on now.Starting with the saddle.
First on was the saddle cloths,one either side.
These were dampened lightly so they would blend with the shape of the horse,and when dried out look a nice tight fit.
As you can see from the photo most od the leather is fixed with 1" round head nails.These were just put in half way in case of any adjustments to the leather.Once hammered home all these nails will have fancy dome head nails to hide the 1" nails.





Now once again i took no piccys as the batteries went flat,but i had to carry on,so applogies for this. :roll: 
Now all the leather is fitted and mane and tail.
Here the main is been held in place to bring it down to lie flat,because it is a seemed mane it needs to be done this way else it will just keep sticking up.I just use some old rag and hair conditioner which is sponged into the mane,that is then tied to the main and the horse.




So next will be the horse mounted on the stand,which will mean that it will be finished


----------



## Paul.J (2 May 2008)

Well at last the horse is now finished  
Horse was mounted to the stand and attached using nuts and bolts which were drilled right through the hoof rails using the existing screw holes that held the horse on the temporary hoof rails.
The swing irons are held in place with a washer and split pin.
I also put a smear of grease on the irons where they go through the holes.
These are then covered using brass bowler hats,which you can see in the finished pictures.




And here is the horse finished and mounted.
It as took longer than i thought to make,mainly because i knew i had 6 months to do it,so i suppose i did take more time with it.




Just hope that it is received well.


 _Click on images_

Hope you like it too


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 May 2008)

Fabulous job, Paul - and great WIP pictures =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## PowerTool (2 May 2008)

Excellent job,Paul,and a very interesting build to follow  

Andrew


----------



## Slim (2 May 2008)

Fantastic result Paul. Thanks for taking the time with this great thread.


----------



## Paul.J (5 May 2008)

Thanks for all you're comments


----------

